# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Përshëndetje !.

## CMulaki

Me duhet nje material per te shpjeguar dallimin ne mes te lan man dhe wan !. Shume material sepse me duhet ti zgjedh mundesisht nqs ka mundesi te jene ne gjuhen shqipe !. 
Faleminderit .

----------

